# Time to Celebrate



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

In case you missed it, My wife finally had our baby girl on Tuesday morning and I finally had time to celebrate today with a Padron 80th Anniversary that I have been saving. I paired this with my favorite Stout. Lion Stout.
If anyone knows who the late Michael Jackson (the Beer Hunter) is, this beer was one of his all time favorite beers. It is made in Sri Lanka and just became available state side. It is one of the most flavorfull smoothest Stouts you will ever have and its smooth cocoa taste went perfect with this 80th Anniv Padron. Thanks to Smokinj for giving this to me months ago. It was worth the wait for the cigar and my daughter!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks awesome, and congrats!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nicely done brother. You deserve that pairing... Congrats, and good luck on your upcoming sleepless nights.:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smoke and congrats!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats to you! Awesome way to celebrate!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats and awesome smoke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Travis!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats DAD and great pairing!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG DADDY Very nice Pairing


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congradulations again. I'll celibrate for you here in Tucson tomorrow night. The secret to a great child is to tell her you love her everyday and say prayers with her every night. You can't go wrong. God bless you and your family.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet pairing, congrats again Da, Da.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Congarts on the little girl.. Good luck


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new edition to the fam!!! awesome smoke!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Congrats again to you and the misses--nice to finally sit back and relax I'm sure--you deserve it pop's-------


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like a great pairing!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition. Now go buy a shotgun, your gonna need it.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great smoke. congrats


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new baby girl. The 1926 80th is a great way to celebrate.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I loved reading his column in Whiskey Mag and I have his whiskey book. A terrible loss!

Congrats on the baby! I will try and find Lion Stout since I love my Guinness.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

What a way to celebrate, nice smoke!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfect pairing. 

Couldn't have asked for a better day, either!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like a great pairing however i cannot be sure 
i have had the lion stout
i have not had a Padron anni yet.
great brew tho i do know that !!
The time to smoke and drink will minimize...at least it is for me with my 2 kids...!!
congrats again, and enojy that shit man !!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You def. deserves that Padron. I Would like to get my hands on one of those!! I even consider fatherhood again as this would be the way to get one!! :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

congrats!!!!


----------

